# french door adjustment



## rooster (Jul 29, 2007)

i have a problem with my house settling causing the french doors to stick and drag  the door on the left pulls up and the door on the right sags down, thus the doors are pushing against each other at the top, the left door drags at the top of the opening and the right doors drags at the bottom.  how does a person adjust these to keep them from dragging or sticking.  any input or instructions would be helpful

thank you


----------



## rooster (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks FHI, sorry for the late response have been out of town.  i will try to get a picture in and upload in the next day or so.  thanks for the interest


----------

